# Help to make shiny coat



## Brave

I believe some people feed fish oil to their pups to help both their joints and their coats. 

I find that if I brush my boy out every day, his coat looks magnificent. I feed blue buffalo large breed puppy food.


----------



## vleffingwell

My breeder suggested I add Boitin 5000 mg to her food (its in a capsule) and her coat got nice and fluffy. I also give NuVet Plus pet vitamins and feed Taste of the Wild puppy food, probably until she is 18 months old... Blue Buffalo is a good food too!


----------



## Claudia M

we feed blue buffalo large puppy formula and also supplement with salmon pill for skin and coat. Her coat shines so nicely!


----------



## Superbecky

Thank you for your replies! It is very helpful!

Becky


----------



## ssacres

I found oxy med medicated shampoo and cream rinse did wonders for my dogs fur and skin. It is made by Tropiclean. My vet read the bottle and liked the ingredients that are pretty natural. The smell is wonderfull. I also give fish oil. I have heard that olive oil is good also. :wavey:


----------



## Superbecky

OK, I ordered the Biotin(for me and the pup!) Thank you for the recommendation!

For the Oxy shampoo, should I get the rinse too? Or is the shampoo alone fine? I'll be picking some up ASAP!


----------



## OutWest

I think the best my dogs' coats and skin have ever looked was when I was giving them the PetSmart store brand coat supplement. Tucker in particular looked shiny and glossy all the time. Tess looked great--even her vet complimented her. I stopped giving them the supplements because I started giving them both fish oil supplements for their health, which are also good for the coat. However they don't look quite as good now as when they were on the other.


----------



## Cari

Mine gets Peanut Oil and Omega 3 and some times a boost of protein with a raw egg in his food and his coat is nice. With dry skin make sure you are not using a human shampoo with baths because the pH is different and could be affecting that. I do mix some conditioner in with Yukon's shampoo when I bathe him and it makes his hair shiny, soft, seems to moisturize his skin and he smells SO good.


----------



## ssacres

Superbecky said:


> OK, I ordered the Biotin(for me and the pup!) Thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> For the Oxy shampoo, should I get the rinse too? Or is the shampoo alone fine? I'll be picking some up ASAP!


For awhile I only used the cream rinse. That seemed to be the best. I just decided to use both together. The rinse has to stay on for 3 minutes so I just keep working it in really good. I used almost half the bottle but I loved the stuff. It says on the bottle that it stops itching, reduces shedding, and gives a healthy shiny coat. I found it to do all that. If I could suggest anything it would be the rinse.


----------



## Superbecky

Thank you!


----------



## Ranger

Ranger has dry skin and it gets really bad in the fall/winter. His coat is usually pretty glossy unless I falter from his 'skin and coat care' regimen.

Year round he gets:
- Mackerel or herring fish 2-3 times a week (he's raw fed).
- 1-2 fish oil pills/day
- Raw eggs - shell included - 1-2 times a week.
- 1 can of duck+fish tripe/week.
and a bath once per week in the summer with high quality shampoo and conditioner.

In the winter: 
- 2-4 raw eggs a week.
- 2-3 fish pills a day.
- Mackerel or herring 4 times a week (added as snacks).
- Sardines once a week.
- 1 tsp of extra-virgin, cold-pressed coconut oil.

I also brush him with a rake and pin brush, making sure to get it all the way to his skin.


----------



## Jige

I am always told how beautiful BaWaaJige 's coat is I feed Native and he gets combed 3-4x a week. I do not bathe my dogs unless they roll in something horrible smelling. Before therapy visits I use a dry shampoo on his coat.


----------



## Superbecky

Thank you all!


----------

